# any flaws in the canon 60d?



## uniquebythemillions (Dec 19, 2011)

are there any flaws with the canon 60d? i know its getting old, but its the best camera in my price range; i cant get the d7000, the price is to high. the other option is when/if a refurbished model of this is coming out?


----------



## pwp (Dec 19, 2011)

uniquebythemillions said:


> Are there any flaws with the canon 60d? I know it's getting old...



Old? This camera was announced Aug 26, 2010 and shipped some time after that. Personally I'd prefer slowed down model cycles which I have no doubt are driven by the marketing departments. They feed on our insatiable appetite for the latest. 

A bit over a year in the marketplace will reveal any 60D specific issues, but overall it's a solid performer in its price bracket. There was a perception that there was a quality drop after the metal body 50D gave way to the plastic body 60D, but in reality this makes little difference. They needed to make a tangible points of difference between the xxD series and the more upmarket 7D and body material was an obvious pickup.

Most 60D owners couldn't be happier. A few will have bought a 60D with unrealistic expectations and a few will have had the rotten luck of scoring a lemon. These will be a tiny minority. It's the same with any mass manufactured goods.


Read some well thought out reviews.... 
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos60D/
http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/E60D/E60DA.HTM
http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/canon_eos_60d_review/
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-60D-DSLR-Camera-Review.aspx
http://www.digitalcamerareview.com/default.asp?newsID=4644&review=canon+eos+60d

And should you get a 60D? Absolutely!

Paul Wright


----------



## mr.ranger (Dec 19, 2011)

I am a proud owner of a 60D and absolutely love it. truly does every thing that you would want from it and more.


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Dec 19, 2011)

The 60D is not even close to being "old" technology. I own one as well as a 5D mk ll and let me tell you, the 5D mk ll feels old in comparison. I love both bodies to death and would highly recommend the 60D if it is in your price range. 
As far as "flaws" nope. The 60D is a pretty solid piece of gear that was well worth the money spent.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 19, 2011)

the biggest flaw in the 60D is that it does not have micro adjust AF, this is massive IMO as it means you cant get the best out of your lens, you're better off getting a 7D it's not THAT much more, or if you are saving money
then a 600D is going to pretty much do everything the 60D does but with a slower frame rate.

on ebay 600D are around $600 the 60D are around $900 body only and 7D is around $1300 body only new, I think the 7D is worth the extra as you get much better build (weather sealing) better controls on the back like the 1D and 5D and better AF as well as the all important micro adjust

the 600D, 60D and the 7D all have the same sensor so there is no difference in image quality between them.

If money is an issue i think you are much better off getting the 600D and some good glass eg the 17-55 f2.8


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 19, 2011)

It depends on what you mean by the term flaw. If you are asking about defects or operational /image issues, I have not heard of any. I haven't heard of any common failutres, for example, or image defects. Of course, it is possible to find image defects, I'm sure by doing things like grossly underexposing and then pulling up by 4 stops. Some will do things like that, and then claim they found a defect.

If you are asking about missing features, lacking a feature that a higher priced camera has, might not be considered a flaw. The list of such features would be pretty long, and different photographers might think their favorite feature that a more expensive model has, is missing. Autofocus Micro-adjustment, is high on my list of missing features.


----------



## Vaz (Dec 19, 2011)

I've been pretty happy with mine. I upgraded from a t2i and it's done me pretty well. I really like the flip out screen, it comes in handy a lot. If your in this price range it's pretty good. I can usually get decent photos up to about ISO 1600. After that the noise is too strong.


----------



## pwp (Dec 19, 2011)

wickidwombat said:


> the biggest flaw in the 60D is that it does not have micro adjust AF
> The 600D, 60D and the 7D all have the same sensor so there is no difference in image quality between them.



Wickedwombat makes a good point...microadjust is a VERY cool feature. On my 1D4 this function has brought more than one of my lenses back from virtual uselessness to highly useable. I wouldn't buy another body without it. 

Which leads us to the 7D....do it if you have the $$.

Paul Wright


----------



## fussy (Dec 19, 2011)

uniquebythemillions said:


> are there any flaws with the canon 60d?



Hi,
No flaws for photographers, I sold my 7D after I had the 60D because the 60D turned out to be the better camera! Lenses I had had to microadjust on the 7D did not require adjustment on the 60D. AF was slower at the subject but tracking was much more accurate on moving subjects like Puffins circling a cliff. It is always living up to its 5fps whereas the 7D hardly ever manages 7fps.
Only drawback is for those who wish to switch between filming and photographing regularly and quickly: The mode-dial is always in locked position and the filming mode is only available at the very far end of the dial. I missed many clips and photos fiddling with the dial. It is especially clumsy when wearing gloves, it even hurts trying to get hold of the dial after a while. Other operational drawbacks as compared to the 7D exist but nothing to worry about.

Conclusion: The 60D is the best APS-C-Kamera in the Canon Line-up, especially for those who do not wish to film


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Dec 19, 2011)

Speaking of the 60D and flaws, I haven't used one but am wary about the locking mode dial. I like to be able to turn the dial easily and quickly; I haven't had any problems with accidental mode changes.


----------



## imberandon (Dec 19, 2011)

I own a 60d and its great. For me at least being a amateur photographer its been a great body to learn with,i have gotten good pictures from it and have not found anything to complain about. i installed magic lantern and have even more features to use. i would get the 60d and invest in really good glass


----------



## Bruce Photography (Dec 19, 2011)

I own both a 60D and a 7D. By the way, there is nothing newer than the 60D. I very much miss Micro-Adjust which I've had to do with Sigma and Tamron lenses but not any Canon glass. As long as you stick with Canon glass I haven't had to use Micro-Adjust. Come to think of it, maybe that was Canon's plan....

I actually like the look of the noise of the 60D better than the 7D. Sensors may be the same, but that doesn't mean the firmware treats that noise in the same way. It also seems that the colors are more vibrant on the 7D but maybe I need to recheck my settings. I only shoot raw and that is what I see.

By the way the 7D has no tiltable screen. I shoot all events with the 60D because the tiltable screen is just so really handy - I think it seems sharper and more brilliant than the 7D. I love it and I take it everywhere (except when I'm out in the field shooting the 5DMK II).


----------



## M.R.Rafsanjani (Dec 19, 2011)

uniquebythemillions said:


> are there any flaws with the canon 60d? i know its getting old, but its the best camera in my price range; i cant get the d7000, the price is to high. the other option is when/if a refurbished model of this is coming out?



After owned for about a year, I absolutely happy with the 60D. 

And I notice these problem too:

1. because the body is plastic (i think so), the rubber grip seems to be pull off from the body especially at the hand grip

2. the RAW processing feature in the body is useless because i spend a lot of editing in PC

3. 96% viewfinder make me unsatisfied especially when composing


----------



## AprilForever (Dec 19, 2011)

Get a used 7D! You will love it!


----------



## NormanBates (Dec 19, 2011)

as others have said, it doesn't have microadjustment

if you're going to use autofocus on fast lenses, it's absolutely a must: without it, only luck will give you good focus

so much so that in that case I'd rather go for a second-hand 50D than for the 60D

http://www.similaar.com/foto/tuten/510.html


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 19, 2011)

+1 for the lack of MA and 96% VF coverage, quite significant 'flaws' for a camera in this price range.

It's not clear from your post which features you need/what you like to shoot and which lenses you have, but if you are an existing Rebel user and want to upgrade, I agree with the others suggesting getting a 7D instead. It's a more complete camera and a bigger jump from a Rebel, I would go for that. But it costs more, obviously, but it's well worth the extra money especially if you want to shoot sports.

If this will be your first DSLR and you are concerned with 60D's 'old age', you could always get the rumored 650D (which is about to be released in February and will be available very quickly) *and spend more money on some decent glass.* For better IQ, this is far more important than a body with more features (and in this case, basically with the same sensor).

You probably already know that the Rebels lack quite a few features (no big dial at the back of the camera, max shutter speed limited to 1/4000, more shutter lag, slower burst rate, only one cross-type sensor, smaller pentamirror VF, worse battery life, etc...) but the 650D will most probably have the same 18MP sensor which means basically identical image and video quality, if not with slightly better low light performance thanks to the new DIGIC V.

The 60D is a fine camera, nonetheless. It has a lot more to offer than a Rebel but is also priced accordingly. It all comes down to what you need and what you don't.

Good luck with your decision


----------



## catz (Dec 19, 2011)

handsomerob said:


> You probably already know that the Rebels lack quite a few features (no big dial at the back of the camera, max shutter speed limited to 1/4000, more shutter lag, slower burst rate, only one cross-type sensor, smaller pentamirror VF, worse battery life, etc...) but the 650D will most probably have the same 18MP sensor which means basically identical image and video quality,



Video is going to be far from identical: DIGIC 4 does line skipping. DIGIC 5 hopefully adds the lines up and results less aliasing in video, at least reading between the lines this is to be expected from 1DX.

This results not identical video to 60D on any model that uses DIGIC V, but massively better video quality than 60D. All the lack of resolution and detail in the DSLR video is because of line skipping, it has about nothing to do with video compression, 8 bit color space and 4:2:0 coding, instead it is crippled down by reading only few lines from the sensor and that results aliasing that results false detail that results poor real detail and horrible moire. 

Unless of course Canon has implemented line skipping for the low end models to justify purchasing top of the line 1 DX. However, someone was claiming that a DIGIC V power shot is making video with less aliasing than any of the DIGIC IV models, so extrapolating from that, if that is true, there should be a massively huge difference in video quality between 60D and 650D, meaning that 60D will be piece of crap for video whereas 650D might be useful. Assuming of course, that the reports about the image scaling algorithm used for video in DIGIC V are truthful. 

Regardless of this, it is expected that the quality will not be identical no matter what is the case since DIGIC V does better scaling anyway most likely even if it would be still skipping lines to some extent. 

If a DIGIC V camera is going to be released anytime soon, and one has a target to shoot video, it would be a good idea to wait a little. Or if it is important to start shooting now, then the best choice today is 5D mark II which makes the best video out of the Canon cameras currently on market (greatest detail, greatest latitude, least aliasing and moire of the Canon DSLRs currently on market) (C300 does not count because it is not really available yet and it is in a completely different price category).


----------



## Mendolera (Dec 19, 2011)

Also both (7D and 60D) are now available through the CLP at a 20% discount on the refurbs...

You can pick up a refurb 60D for around $640 or a 7D for around $1090 which are both excellent deals


----------



## Isaac (Dec 19, 2011)

Mendolera said:


> Also both (7D and 60D) are now available through the CLP at a 20% discount on the refurbs...
> 
> You can pick up a refurb 60D for around $640 or a 7D for around $1090 which are both excellent deals



If you spend just a bit more, you will be able to get the 5D mark II - definitely worth it.


----------



## whatta (Dec 19, 2011)

I think (guess) the 650d, 7d2, 70d and 700d will have the same (24mp?) apsc sensor all with digic 5 of course. The current 18mp apsc sensor is out since 9/2009.


----------



## cx1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Had mine for a year and love it.

I wish it had MA, but obviously not a deal breaker. Small issue with the grips.They have started popping off right hand side on front and back recently.


----------



## NormanBates (Dec 19, 2011)

* "save a bit more and going for the 5D2" is a bit misleading: glass for the 5D2 is, in general, a lot more expensive

* it's not for sure that 650D will have better video quality than the current generation; in particular, if it keeps the same sensor it would probably keep line-skipping too, and therefore aliasing and moire, even if it has digic 5; the reason is that getting rid of line-skipping on the current 18mpix sensor could lead to massive rolling shutter issues: read-out time on this sensor is around 60ms, and line-skipping lowers that to 20ms; digic 5 wouldn't help you here: you need a new sensor with faster read-out time (like the on on the 1Dx)


----------



## thejoyofsobe (Dec 19, 2011)

Love my 60D. My only complaints are movie mode being completely on the other side of the dial (but that's common amongst Canon DSLRs) and the lack of manual lens adjustment. The feel of pushing the buttons is hateful (maybe due to some gaskets for weather sealing?) but the incorporation of the multi-controller into the wheel, the DOF preview button to the other side of the lens mount and the mode dial lock just feel so right once you get accustomed to the change. Very good buffer performance for its class too.


----------



## m3tek44 (Dec 19, 2011)

I am happy owner of 60D. It's not old,,, I did buy 5D II last weekend but now I will be returning it and invest "L" lens. Personally 60D features (i.e Q") layout is better than 5D II and it does NOT feel cheap plastic. I am willing to invest more on "L" lens and wait for 5D III (I hope 2012). 

You've already answered your question...... Meaning if you're budget is 60D than you have no other option than 60D (unless you are willing to buy used 5D/7D which cost much higher than 60D new). For me 60D works great and FF will be nice to have but I don't need FF now. Top of that Canon is running rebate until early next yr. so now is great time to buy,,,,

Hope this help~~


----------



## bigblue1ca (Dec 19, 2011)

I have no complaints about my 60D and I've never had any focus issues with my Canon glass for it. Unless you specifically want to shoot sports (7D), I'd save the money and go with the 60D, the money you save can be put towards good glass.


----------



## friedmud (Dec 19, 2011)

Having justgonethrough this myself (upgraded from a 450D)... and ended up with a 7D that I personally feel isn't incredible (see my "earthshattering" thread) but has a ton of awesome features... My advice is to:

WAIT!

If your current camera isn't broken... I would hang on to it for a little while longer. The 7D2, 5DIII, or 650D will probably be announced in January / February... and then you will have more information to make a more informed decision.

If I could do it all over again I would have continued waiting....


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 19, 2011)

its so unfair they wont even allow you to register to be able to buy the refurb units unless you are in the USA


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 19, 2011)

friedmud said:


> Having justgonethrough this myself (upgraded from a 450D)... and ended up with a 7D that I personally feel isn't incredible (see my "earthshattering" thread) but has a ton of awesome features... My advice is to:
> 
> WAIT!
> 
> ...



Not sure about the 5DIII but 7D2 is very unlikely in Jan/Feb. Around Photokina would be a more realistic expectation


----------



## friedmud (Dec 19, 2011)

handsomerob said:


> Not sure about the 5DIII but 7D2 is very unlikely in Jan/Feb. Around Photokina would be a more realistic expectation



Good point. Just pointing out that new stuff is definitely expected in the coming year!


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 19, 2011)

friedmud said:


> handsomerob said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure about the 5DIII but 7D2 is very unlikely in Jan/Feb. Around Photokina would be a more realistic expectation
> ...



Yes, true! 2012 will be a very interesting year.


----------



## dunkers (Dec 20, 2011)

To anybody with a 60D with a "peeling" grip....

This is covered by the Canon Warranty. I discovered that the grips on mine started to peel as well. I did a little research and found that this was present in both the 7D and the 60D. It seems that whatever batch of glue they used on the 7D and 60D, at least for anybody who bought it back in 2010, had minor issues with the grips.

Assuming yours is still covered under warranty, send it in to get the grip replaced. 

I am fortunate enough to have a Canon Factory Service Center nearby so I simply took it there to have it replaced. Took them less than 10 minutes to replace it.


----------



## mjbehnke (Dec 20, 2011)

I've got the 60D and really love it. I don't think the micro adjust is a deal breaker. I've rented lens from lens rental (70-200 F4 IS, ef-s 15-85 IS, and the ef-s 17-55 is). The photos are very sharp and even when I crop and enlarge, the images are sharp. I bought mine around November 2010 and plan to keep it until it quits working. It was the best camera I could afford at the time and the main reason I bought it was because it got good reviews. Video is not a big deal, as I shoot photos and not video. Love the tilt screen, as it has really helped me out a few times in a crowd and shooting above people.

MB


----------



## Richard8971 (Dec 20, 2011)

uniquebythemillions said:


> are there any flaws with the canon 60d? i know its getting old, but...



Old??? Truthfully, NONE of the DSLR's that Canon has made are "old". I have a friend who still faithfully uses his Rebel (Rebel classic, 6.3mp) everyday and is still amazed at the images it takes. 6mp? 8mp? 18? 21? Does it really matter how many mp your sensor is or when your particular body was released? If the camera does what you ask of it and you are pleased with the results, is it "old"? Hmmm.... :-\

Lots of great Canon products out there. Find the one that suits your needs/budget the best and go for it!

D


----------



## Viggo (Dec 20, 2011)

wickidwombat said:


> the 600D, 60D and the 7D all have the same sensor so there is no difference in image quality between them.
> 
> If money is an issue i think you are much better off getting the 600D and some good glass eg the 17-55 f2.8



Although that is to some extent true, if you want to shoot at wider apertures in better light or doing sports, you might want to consider that the 550d and 600d only goes down to 1/4000s whilst the 60d and up is 1/8000s... And as everybody has said, the lack of micro-adjust is ridicolous. What's the point in having a razor sharp lens and 18mp, when the picture NEVER is in focus?


----------



## usinglight (Dec 20, 2011)

I never had any problems with the 60D and i use it on a daily basis as a hobbyist for more than a year now. I also used a couple of Canon, L, Sigma and old manual lenses: No problems. The 1/8000 is great and the cooperation with the Magic Lantern is a dream. I would buy it again today.


----------



## whatta (Dec 20, 2011)

usinglight said:


> I never had any problems with the 60D and i use it on a daily basis as a hobbyist for more than a year now. I also used a couple of Canon, L, Sigma and old manual lenses: No problems. The 1/8000 is great and the cooperation with the Magic Lantern is a dream. I would buy it again today.


is there AFMA in the magic lantern? what are the *main* advantages?


----------



## Isaac (Dec 21, 2011)

ISO limitations have been a reported problem from many of my friends.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 21, 2011)

I use my 60D everyday at work and home. So far, this camera has NOT YET disappointed me. I like the swivel screen very much. Even though the body is plastic, but it does feel quite solid.

I have 28mm f1.8 & 50mm f1.4 prime, these lenses are great for video on 60d.

I would keep my 60d until I'm ready for FF (5D II or 5D III)


----------



## skitron (Dec 21, 2011)

I had one for a short while and sent it back due to lack of MA and bought a 50D instead since it has MA. That said, I liked it other than the fact it had front focus issues and I didn't want to send it in to get fixed. So I'd say it's a nice camera/price point if you don't mind the *possibility* you'll need to send it back to Canon with your lens to get calibrated. Plus you might have to send it to your third party lens maker with that lens to get the lens calibrated for your body. Nice bang for the buck at today's prices IMO.


----------

